# mexico city



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

is there a huge difference between living in the Federal District and the State of Mexico ? i beleive that my future in laws live in the state of Mexico side close to Villa De Aargon . thanks for the info !


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

regwill said:


> is there a huge difference between living in the Federal District and the State of Mexico ? i beleive that my future in laws live in the state of Mexico side close to Villa De Aargon . thanks for the info !


Of course, there is! And within the DF, there are huge differences between different parts of the city, from very poor areas to working-class neighborhoods to middle-class_ barrios_ to posh areas where the upper-crust hangs out. Are you and your sweetheart planning to live near her parents?


----------



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

we wil be renting the upstairs apartment above her parents , for $200 dollars a month .


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

regwill said:


> we wil be renting the upstairs apartment above her parents , for $200 dollars a month .


I hope that works out for both of you. I had no idea where Villa de Aragon was located. Checking the Metro map, I see there's a station of the same name between the airport and Ciudad Nezahaulcoyotl. The latter is definitely an area I have no desire to visit, but hopefully where your in-laws live is much nicer. In any event, since you're on the subway line, when you want to taste the cultural and other delights of the big city, it will be easy enough to get there.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

No, I don’t think you will find much difference, since you will be for all intents and purposes in Mexico City, even though not in the Federal District. If you are in the Villa de Aragón in Ciudad Neza, then according to the map, you will be quite close to the airport. That will be convenient for you if you do any air traveling!


----------



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> I hope that works out for both of you. I had no idea where Villa de Aragon was located. Checking the Metro map, I see there's a station of the same name between the airport and Ciudad Nezahaulcoyotl. The latter is definitely an area I have no desire to visit, but hopefully where your in-laws live is much nicer. In any event, since you're on the subway line, when you want to taste the cultural and other delights of the big city, it will be easy enough to get there.


is Ciudad Nezahaulcoyotl a bad part of town , or just a little run down ?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

regwill said:


> is Ciudad Nezahaulcoyotl a bad part of town , or just a little run down ?


It's not a place I've ever been to, nothing of interest to me there. It doesn't have a good reputation, but no doubt nice people live there.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> It's not a place I've ever been to, nothing of interest to me there. It doesn't have a good reputation, but no doubt nice people live there.


As you said: possibly some nice people live there, but it has a well earned bad reputation. it's a dangerous area, un barrio bravo


----------



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> As you said: possibly some nice people live there, but it has a well earned bad reputation. it's a dangerous area, un barrio bravo


the apartment is northeast of the airport . just north of avenue taximetros .


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

regwill said:


> the apartment is northeast of the airport . just north of avenue taximetros .


I'm not personally familiar with the colonias there, in that part of the D.F. Metro area, but I've looked at it online, on photo maps, and it seems to me to be in much better condition than areas situated further into the bowels of Neza. My 'gut' feeling is that it's probably 'average" for D.F. communities. I can't speak to the issue of local crimes in the particular colonia where you'd be living, however. Best of luck.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> I'm not personally familiar with the colonias there, in that part of the D.F. Metro area, but I've looked at it online, on photo maps, and it seems to me to be in much better condition than areas situated further into the bowels of Neza. My 'gut' feeling is that it's probably 'average" for D.F. communities. I can't speak to the issue of local crimes in the particular colonia where you'd be living, however. Best of luck.


A useful analysis, Longford, but we (and the OP, of course) should keep in mind that what is "average" for Mexico City will be quite different from what is "average" in the US, in the case of the OP, Ohio.


----------



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

Longford said:


> I'm not personally familiar with the colonias there, in that part of the D.F. Metro area, but I've looked at it online, on photo maps, and it seems to me to be in much better condition than areas situated further into the bowels of Neza. My 'gut' feeling is that it's probably 'average" for D.F. communities. I can't speak to the issue of local crimes in the particular colonia where you'd be living, however. Best of luck.


thank you , the apartment is located just inside Estado De Mexico . i have been there twice this year , once for 3 days and in june for 6 days the parents live on a quiet street , clean , a few ninos . it does not seem to bad . i grew up in san antonio , texas in the 80s and 90s ; so i am always aware of my surroundings .


----------



## designdiseno (Jul 12, 2013)

My mother-in-law lives in Aragon and although it's not the worst neighborhood, it's certainly not what I could consider a good area. I live in the northern part of the city, somewhat near the Basilica de Guadalupe. Aragon is only about 25 minutes from here (by car), so it's not like it's that far removed from DF. Aragon is not as safe as where I live, and they often have problems with water shortages. I'm not trying to discourage you from living there, If anything I would discourage you from living with your in-laws, ha! But it's like all things, you get what you pay for. I pay around $650 dollars a month for my 2 bedroom house, and that is considered very inexpensive for this area, as I have seen houses that rent for twice as much.


----------



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

i just read a bunch of the posts on surfriders thread . i think staying with the in laws might not be a bad idea , because someone is usually home all the time .


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

regwill said:


> i just read a bunch of the posts on surfriders thread . i think staying with the in laws might not be a bad idea , because someone is usually home all the time .


That's a plus, and also a minus  .


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I did it when I arrived – three years with the in-laws. I think they suffered more than I did  It’s a good way to start out – in the meantime you can be saving and searching for a place of your own while making family network connections that will help you get acclimatized and perhaps help you with the job search.


----------

